# vets



## 89509 (May 26, 2005)

can anybody give me addresses of vets near eurotunnal


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Blosson, I don't pesonally know of an address, but if you look in "forums" there is a forum on Pets - I am sure that there will be info in there on vets and vets locations

Hope this helps


----------

